# missing cat - Somerset



## Umbongo (3 August 2015)

Black neutered male. Missing left eye. Is chipped. Missing from Penn Mill area in Yeovil, Somerset since 30th July. Very out of character for him to go missing and he is desperately missed. If anyone sees him please contact me or take him to a vets to get his chip scanned. He is very friendly. We have recently moved from Keinton Mandeville so there is a chance he could be trying to make his way back there. 

Have contacted all the local vets, animal rescues, neighbours, Facebook groups.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 August 2015)

did you keep him in 3 weeks??

 fingers crossed he is found


----------



## Umbongo (3 August 2015)

Thanks.  I actually live in London and he lives with my dad in Somerset. I asked my dad to keep him in for at least 4 weeks but he did my dads head in and he started letting him out after 2 weeks. For a few days he only went for a little saunter outside for 10 mins then came back in. So worried about him


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2015)

I hope you find him.  Such a worry when they go missing.

One of ours hasn't been seen for nearly 4 days now.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 August 2015)

Oh no.  I hope that both of your cats come home soon.


----------



## Umbongo (6 August 2015)

Am pleased to report that Felix was found at around midnight last night!!

Somebody who had seen my Facebook posts saw him in their garden and tempted him in with food then contacted me. He was soggy and a bit thin but otherwise ok. Am sooooo relieved!!!


----------



## Biglets Mummy (6 August 2015)

Umbongo said:



			Am pleased to report that Felix was found at around midnight last night!!

Somebody who had seen my Facebook posts saw him in their garden and tempted him in with food then contacted me. He was soggy and a bit thin but otherwise ok. Am sooooo relieved!!!
		
Click to expand...

Phew !! Really pleased Felix is home safe and well xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 August 2015)

Great news!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 August 2015)

great news, tell him he is grounded for a week,  now we just need to find Peregrine Falcon

  cat


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 August 2015)

That is fantastic news, so pleased for you.

Still no sign of ours though.   Am starting to fear the worst.  He's not a brave soul, even we can't touch him outside.  Inside he's happy to be stroked but that's it.  Funny little character, we had with his brother from kittens but he is/was always aloof.  

We've put up posters, put him on internet, contacted local vets and CPL.  I've been round most of the neighbours and walked round the area day and night time calling him.

Miss him.


----------

